# Leeches



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

A couple of buddies of mine from Mn got a ticket for not having a receipt, showing they bought their leeches in ND.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is for anything that comes in "water". It is about the invasive species laws. Same goes for if you are in SD.... buy your bait in SD and have a receipt!!!

Or if you are going to MN.... same thing. Buy your bait in the state you are fishing and keep the receipt.


----------

